
Join the Race: Why HR Needs to Embrace the Digital Age - LenaTech
http://cactussofthr.info/blog/2016/11/29/why-hr-needs-to-embrace-the-digital-age/
======
iamdave
Does this mean we're seeing the end of days where I upload a resume, click
submit, and then get presented with an entirely new form to manually type
everything already present on my resume? Can we finally kill the Taleo job
application?

Didn't read the article, I just saw "HR" and "Digital Age" and had an
involuntary conniption...

